# Blindfold solve the pyraminx



## fanwuq (Apr 4, 2008)

I've been trying to find a way to do that for a few days. I believe macky has done that. But I'm not sure how. I know the algs for it to do it 3 cycle. But my problem is that I don't now 2 cycle algs and how to define an edge flip on it and restriction moves. I suppose I can get an easy case, try to look hard at it and use my regular speed solving method, but the memo would be quite difficult.


----------



## scuber123 (Apr 4, 2008)

Blindolving the pyraminx is trivial. It is easy enough to go through a solve in your head and execute it, without learning a special system.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 5, 2008)

true, but I want to practice 3-cycle without using a 3x3 cube. 
Also, it actually takes a while to trace all the steps, longer than to memo the the placement of pieces.


----------

